# Car Insurance Probs



## kate (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi everyone im new to this site and thought i'd ask opionions on insurance.
I am 20 and trying to get insurance for a 2.6 twin turbo gtr r33 skyline and the cheapest quote i got was £1698 but the car is a bit out of my price range so i thought i would look for a gts-t 2.5 single turbo as they are obviously cheaper but my cheapest quote is £4000 with insure your motor! 
what is going on!? i would have thought the gtst would have been cheaper to insure! can anyone shed any light on this please?

Many thanks 
kate:chairshot


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Try greenlight insurance. They may be able to help you out and do cheap track day cover.


----------



## kate (Jul 19, 2008)

Cool thanks done that just waitin for the reply! woop, so any idea why a gts-t would be more for me to insure then a gtr 2.6 twin turbo? i cant work it out, im thinkin maybe it is to do with the fact the gts-t is a rear wheel drive and i guess more of a sports car?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It may be because more GTSs get smashed up, but that is just a guess.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GTR's drive themselves, so the policy holder is actually the ECU, and therefore has more driving experiance than you..




mook


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

How did you get on with the insurance quote, Kate?

Cheers,
J


----------



## kate (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey jamie,

It didnt go very well, i never got a reply from Aplan and most insurers will only insure over 21's. So i went back to the original people (yes insurance) who gave me a really good quote last time, they wont even insure me this time, i dont understand whats happened so now im gonna have to go for the next one which is going to charge me 3500!! Its not good :bawling: i guess i either wait until im 21 which is ages! (next june) or i get the gtr and just live on dust lol. Do you know of any other good insurers??

thanks
Kate
X


----------



## JamieR (Jun 27, 2007)

Hiya Kate,

Gutted to hear that. I've just tried Greenlight Insurance on an R34 2.5 GTT and have got a pretty decent quote to be honest. I'm 21 with 2 years ncb. As a result, I'm now looking to buy one (anyone reading this that wishes to sell please click here). Until now, I've never got a good quote - at age 20, I was getting quotes of £4300 on Mazda RX7 FD3's and well, I could forget Skylines.

Give'em a try (Greenlight Insurance) and you may get a nice suprise.
I'm not 100% sure which model you've decided on, but I did try getting a quote from them yesterday on an R33 GTS-T Type M but they were unable to as the car isn't ABI approved 

There is a never-ending thread about this insurance company which can be found here.

All the best,
Jamie


----------



## kate (Jul 19, 2008)

hey hey,

yeah i did try green light insurance but not even they will insure me it really sucks i dont understand why it changed all of a sudden but hey poo happens just gotta deal with it i guess. 

Most insurance companies wont insure you on cars like skylines and stuff until your 21 cos your classed as a young driver, i dunno what your classed as if you under 21 a new driver i guess lol.

Oh well looks like i got just under a year to save then i can get a really good one! woop woop.

If you or anyone else has any other suggestions about other cars that are a good spec and a decent race or drift car then let me know, it should keep me satisfied until i get my skyline lol..

thanks
kate
x


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

What about something like a s14a 200sx?


----------



## Captain drift (Aug 13, 2007)

Ask them why they wont quote.
Some don't quote because they think it is too high and too high to them might not be too high to you. 
I.E tesco would not give me a quote about £1000, but at 23 with 6 points £1175 fora mildly modified GTS-T was not bad.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Kate, all Skylines are group 20 so you may aswell buy the fastest one that you can get your hands on. Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## kate (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks captain Drift i will make sure to get on the phone first thing tomorrow! And thank you hodgie for the welcome and the advice i never realised they were all the same insurance group! its good to know.
I will let you guys know how i get on! :thumbsup: :lamer:


----------



## kate (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh and another thing i have to ask is.....I know someone with white alloys on their skyline and they are starting to turn yellow, is there anything i can do to bring out the yellow or is it just a surface polish job/ respray??


----------



## lizardlace (Nov 6, 2008)

i had the same problem last year i tried a qutoe on a gtst but they wouldnt insure me but colud get insured on a gtr for £1700. But this year adrian flux will insure me for £1800 on a gtst. Im 19 and have 1 years NCB. Its confusing


----------



## gedge1989 (Dec 20, 2008)

hi im 19 and want to get an insurance quote on a gtr who was your quote from for £1700


----------



## kate (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi, well that quote was from a group called Yes! insurance but i have been on there since and now they wont even quote me although no details have changed so im not sure whats goin on there. Other good people to try are Adrian Flux and i think some one called Green Light insurance although for people our age it is very difficult to find good insurers!

Hope this helps
Kate


----------



## pepp65 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Insurance*

Hi there being a bit older helps i guess ive got a quote from LIFESTYLE £287 thats with full no claims protected £250 excess Thats on a 1997 Stagea RS four. Going to look at it tomorrow will be my first of this kind bit unknown to me.
Regards Ian


----------

